# Daten über COM-Port senden



## Jonas007 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
da ich einen Prüfvorgang automatisieren möchte, habe ich nun ein Netzgerät, welches ich über die RS232 Schnittstelle fernsteuern kann.
Leider wird da keine Funktionen oder eine DLL-Datei mitgeliefert, die mir die problemlose Kommuikation mit mit dem Netzgerät erlauben.

Zwar habe ich schon einige Dinge in C und C++ programmiert, leider habe ich jedoch keine Ahnung davon, wie ich nun die geforderten Daten ins Netzgerät "schiebe".
Kann mir vielleicht jemand grundsätzlich verraten, wie ich aus einem C/C++ Programm Daten über die Schnittstelle versenden kann?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## jokey2 (5. Dezember 2006)

Unter Windows öffnest Du mit 'CreateFile' eine Datei mit dem Namen Deiner COM-Schnittstelle (z.B. "COM1"). Dann kannst Du dort reinschreiben und rauslesen.


----------



## Jonas007 (5. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. Nun merke ich doch, dass ich nur Grundkenntnisse im Programmieren habe, wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass ich ein ganz kleines Beispiel bekomme, wie das konkret aussieht?


----------



## jokey2 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hier im Forum gibt es eine sehr gute Suchfunktion, in die du nur 'COM Port' oder 'seriell' eingeben mußt, um seitenweise Hilfe und Anregungen zu diesem Thema zu bekommen.


----------



## Jonas007 (6. Dezember 2006)

ok, das stimmt, ich habe da auch viele nützliche Infos entdeckt, leider scheine ich aber damit noch keine Verbindung herstellen zu können, irgendwie wird immer FALSE zurückgeliefert, aber ich experimentiere mal in den nächsten paar Tagen damit, ansonsten melde ich mich wieder. ;-)


----------



## jokey2 (6. Dezember 2006)

'CreateFile' kann nicht FALSE zurückliefern. Wenn es fehlschlägt, dann liefert es INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE zurück. Dann kannst Du mit GetLastError den Grund dafür erfahren. Du bekommst einen Errorcode, den Du im MSDN nachschlagen kannst.
Falls Du mit dem VisualStudio arbeitest, kannst du auch unter 'Extras/Fehlersuche' das entsprechende Tool starten und dort die Fehlernummer eingeben.


----------



## Jonas007 (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte das bereits alles soweit in eine Klasse gepackt und die entsprechende Methode lieferte FALSE, aber gerade habe ich es probiert und es scheint nun zu klappen, zumindet gibt es nun TRUE. 
Mal sehen, dann werde ich nun mal versuchen, Daten zu senden.


----------

